# Coolant Flush E92 335I?



## Groovejet (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a 2008 335I coupe and was wondering at what mileage should I flush the coolant?


----------



## miguex (Jun 14, 2008)

usually every 75.000 km. the dealers will tell you it is lifetime....

More info about it: http://www.pelicanparts.com/bmw/techarticles/E36-Coolant_Flush/E36-Coolant-Flush.htm


----------



## Groovejet (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks, link looks very informative. I have 50000 miles on the car now so should be about another 25K before I flush it.

Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## miguex (Jun 14, 2008)

cool! I said it in KM.... you said in miles 50000 miles = 80000 km.... so yours is overdue and it is time to change the fluid.:thumbup:

Also consider to replace the transmission fluid.


----------



## Groovejet (Jul 15, 2011)

Cool thanks for the info, will look into changing the transmission fluid once I get a Bentley service manual.


----------

